# Blackstone Labs: New trenabol or Super-DMZ rx 2.0



## capito (Feb 28, 2013)

I was wondering which product would be better to run for lean  hard, dry, muscle gains and strength. The new Trenabol or Super-DMZ RX 2.0 from Blackstone labs.


----------



## testodave (Feb 28, 2013)

Idk about the trenabol I never ran it in sure somone will chime in about it...i did how ever run the dmz 2.0 and that stuff it great. Packs on muscle strength goes up and I also did lean out pretty nicely. I never heard anyone who ran it complain. Only thing is everyone is different and you may get a little bit of sides. The most common is elevated blood pressure just be sure to run a cycle support with it. Is this going to be your first prohormone cycle? First cycle at all?


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 28, 2013)

Trenbolone is a better drug for hardness & dryness than Super DMZ (Dimethazine & Methylstenbolone), although they are pretty close.  As for muscle gains, you aren't going to beat Super DMZ/Methadrol.  Trenbolone is not and has never been an all-out mass drug.  A drug like Super DMZ is similar to Anadrol (although DMZ is a better muscle builder), so you will get large mass & strength gains quickly.  

Trenbolone is better for fat loss, hardness, dryness, and density.  Overall, it is a superior recomping drug, which is why it is a regular addition to the cycles of pre-contest BB'rs.  In terms of strength gains, I still give the edge to Super DMZ (in general), although some people respond very well to Tren, in terms of strength gains...so you would have to try if for yourself to know for sure which one works better for you.

You are looking at 2 very different products here.  In essence, you are comparing Tren against Dimethazine & M-Sten.  If you want to know all the differences between Tren and Super DMZ, just do some online research.  I know I have been speaking directly about Trenbolone and not Trenabol in this post...but that is because for all intents and purposes, Trenabol is Trenbolone.  Super DMZ and Trenabol can't really be compared because it is like comparing apples to oranges...two totally different products, each with their own unique benefits and disadvantages.


----------

